# Lions Eat 3 Rhino Poachers Who Broke Into South African Reserve



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 5, 2018)

*We Must Protect This House! Lions Eat 3 Rhino Poachers Who Broke Into South African Reserve*
Posted on 4 hours ago - By Bossip Staff
32 Comments

SMS









_Image via Getty_

*Poachers Eaten By Lions While Hunting For Rhinos*


Listen, this is what you get for messing’ with mother nature!

 According to DailyMail, at least three hunters are believed to have been eaten by a pride of lions at Sibuya Game Reserve in South Africa.

The poachers were looking to illegally hunt rhinos and trespassed onto the land when the lions pulled up on them with quite and appetite.

The Sibuya staff said they found a head, a number of bloody body parts, limbs and three pairs of empty shoes. Additionally, they found high-powered rifles fitted with silencers, wire cutters and an axe that was to be used to cut of rhino horns.



_*‘They came heavily armed with hunting rifles and axes which we have recovered and enough food to last them for several days so we suspect they were after all of our rhinos here.

‘But the lions are our watchers and guardians and they picked the wrong pride and became a meal.

‘Whilst we are saddened at any loss of life the poachers came here to kill our animals and this sends out a very clear message to any other poachers that you will not always be the winner’.*_

*shrug*


----------



## nysister (Jul 5, 2018)

Ahhhhh


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 5, 2018)

Lmbo at “lions pulled up on them”
They sure did!


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## RossBoss (Jul 5, 2018)

I hope they were Chinese.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 5, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> I hope they were Chinese.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 5, 2018)

I bet they tasted delicious


----------



## momi (Jul 5, 2018)

Survival of the fittest I guess...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m not usually one to gossip but I heard that the encounter went a little something like this.....


----------



## nysister (Jul 5, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> I hope they were Chinese.



Dang. @Everything Zen there's a Sith Lord here itching to go to battle.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 5, 2018)

Good. 

May the odds be ever in their favor.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 5, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> I hope they were Chinese.


Why do you want the lions to be hungry an hour later?


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 5, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Why do you want the lions to be hungry an hour later?




I’m done in here


----------

